# Gewicht Laufräder Cube (Elite & Reaction)



## uotto (16. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

Nach einem längeren Ausflug zum Rennradsport würde ich gerne wieder mit dem MTB fahren Anfangen.

Hab mir deswegen die Cube Elite Bikes angeschaut aber bisher leider keine Info gefunden wie schwer die Laufradsätze sind.

Weis einer die Gewichte?

Folgende Modelle würden  mich interessieren

*Reaction GTC SL 29 *
-->  Fulcrum Red44 15QR/X12, 622x19C
*Elite Super HPC Pro 29 *
--> Fulcrum Red66 15QR/X12, 622x19C
*Elite Super HPC Race 29 *
--> DT CSW MA 2.9 straightpull wheelset, 28/32 spokes, 15QR/X12, 622x20C tubeless-ready rim
*Elite C68 Pro 29*
-->  DT CSW MA 2.9 straightpull wheelset, 28/32 spokes, QR15/X12, 622x25C tubeless-ready rim
*Elite C68 Race 29 teamline *
--> DT CSW MA 3.9 straightpull wheelset, 28/28 spokes, 15QR/X12, 622x20C tubeless ready, 

Vielen Dank
Gruß Urs


----------



## EinsRakete (16. Dezember 2014)

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-53/systemlaufrader

Eventuell hast du in der Datenbank Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heroldus (16. Dezember 2014)

Der 3.9 hat soweit ich weiß 1570 g.
Der 2.9 1950 g.
Kann man das C68 überhaupt noch bestellen?


----------

